# Old Timers get in here... Share your wisdom with a young man.



## ATXApprentice (May 12, 2014)

I just want to get some insight from some people who've got a solid 12+ years of experience in the field. I know this is my 2nd post with a similar theme... sorry I was moody in the last one... You guys are good people and we all know plumbers are basically certified therapists (dealing with those customers) so maybe you guys can point me in the right direction. 


I'm just wondering how you feel about your career decision from a more mature perspective.. I know the trade does different things for different people. Given your knowledge now what is your advice for a young adult (23) who is really on the fence about this career wise. You guys work hard and most times you don't get the recognition you deserve. ( You have my respect for what it's worth) 

You veteran guys I'm wondering.. would you want your children to walk in your footsteps career wise? The general consensus I've gotten from many mature workers in this industry and similar labor intensive work... is that if you have some other options perhaps you should take them.. 

I've got a few other options I might explore.. but I will hold off explaining them until I get some responses. I'm not going to post an autobiography... but I want to see things through your eyes.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

ATXApprentice said:


> I just want to get some insight from some people who've got a solid 12+ years of experience in the field. I know this is my 2nd post with a similar theme... sorry I was moody in the last one... You guys are good people and we all know plumbers are basically certified therapists (dealing with those customers) so maybe you guys can point me in the right direction.
> 
> I'm just wondering how you feel about your career decision from a more mature perspective.. I know the trade does different things for different people. Given your knowledge now what is your advice for a young adult (23) who is really on the fence about this career wise. You guys work hard and most times you don't get the recognition you deserve. ( You have my respect for what it's worth)
> 
> ...


I'll be honest. I've 2 daughters, older one is about to finish her career and the younger just finished her high school and will start her college next school year. If I want her fallow my steps, the answer is no. I'm work hard everyday, sometimes more than 10 or 12 hrs a day, sometimes not. Sometimes work the whole day under the sun, sometimes I'm take it easy. Worth it? Yes, for me it is. Fallow me or not, is not on my hands. It doesn't matter what they want to do or study (plumbers, lawyer or doctors) I'll support them. My job was and still is show them the right way and be a good person. 
I didn't had to many options when I decided to be a plumber, if you have different options you better think about it. Good luck in your future!!


----------



## bambam (Mar 25, 2014)

Just my two cents..... I grew up in the trade, if you can walk and carry a bucket then you were in the job with dad. I have a bachelor deg in business management, and wore a tie, cushy salary, and beautiful desk. Grass is green, right? I was miserable.
Do what you love, and nothing else. Needless to say I made a career change at 28. Your young, try it on for size.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

My 10 yr old son can't wait to become a plumber but after college according to his mom. Of course I'm baiting him with inheriting the business some day.

My 6 year old wants to become a tv watcher/video game player.

A plumber should always have a job, irregardless of the economy. 

David


----------



## ATXApprentice (May 12, 2014)

I'm sure everyone has a few moments in their lives where they question the outcome and wonder if the path they travel is the correct one. Quite frankly if I had any real passion that I could translate into a business, I would.. but I don't.

I've heard stories of people with degrees and similar backgrounds like Bam who turn to plumbing and love it. There are also times I'll be in the parts house listening to older plumbers talking about how their kids are going to college and they couldn't be happier.. They say "Son trust me you don't want to work as hard as I have" but... that's the story of any career. 

Honestly its unlikely I will return to college.. I just can't imagine at 24 taking student loans and studying full time without a source of income.. I start at 28 fresh as an entry level candidate for some corporation. I'm the only one in my family of 6 that doesn't have a college degree... granted my two older brothers both have degrees and is hasn't done them much well.. My eldest graduated with honors about a year ago.. and ended up continuing his work as an EMT, repairing hospital machinery. It did him no good... 

Honestly I'm hoping I can find a good company to work for soon.. I think the problem is currently I have too much down time and am considering all kinds of other offers coming my way. I've pretty much got a job lined up as a solar panel technician... but it sounds like a lot of heights and some other things. I don't want to accept it but its a plan B... plan c being enrolling back to school.. The thing about plumbing is I took pride in it. Every election the question comes up.. what does "Joe the plumber" think. Also some plumbers are actually brilliant thinkers... The panama canal from what I hear was originally developed by a plumber. (maybe I've got the wrong thing listed) 

My old boss once told me... sometimes I'll be in a room full of people and I think to myself .. I just might be the smartest person in here.


----------



## ATXApprentice (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses people.. I understand today is a work day and its exceptionally considerate for anyone to take their time to respond. I know I'm running in circles... I just want to make the right choice. I never even questioned the career until some issues I ran into with a past company


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

bambam said:


> Just my two cents..... I grew up in the trade, if you can walk and carry a bucket then you were in the job with dad. I have a bachelor deg in business management, and wore a tie, cushy salary, and beautiful desk. Grass is green, right? I was miserable.
> Do what you love, and nothing else. Needless to say I made a career change at 28. Your young, try it on for size.


Life is too short to have a job you hate. If you enjoy plumbing, it can be a very rewarding career. I would definitely encourage my son to follow in my footsteps. And I did. Plumbing was not for him but he is a great salesman with out bath remodeling business. The fact that you are choosing plumbing and plumbing is not choosing you makes a difference. 

This trade can be as rewarding or as evil (sometimes both) as you make it.


----------



## MNplumb1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Plumbing is an honest living, you work hard and get paid a decent wage. I enjoy my work,I love my family. If you have the drive and the desire with a hard work ethic then give it a shot. If you want to coast by look elsewhere. There are days when you bust your butt and there are days when it may be a slack day. Follow your heart once I started plumbing I knew it was what I wanted to do in life. If you don't have this feeling know I would be questioning if this is what you want to do. If you are in it for the money it will come in time. Good luck.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

You never truly know how things will turn out regardless of which path you choose. If I had children my advice would be to try and make a plan as early in life as you can and try your best to follow it through. There are lots of choices out there. My best friend made the decision to be an engineer and he must be one of the best I know at making smart decisions because he is doing and always has done very well. I also know some that chose to get a degree in something and it flat has done them no good. I know plumbers that have done extremely well in this trade and have made some very smart decisions that have allowed them a bit more freedom in life. I also know some plumbers that don't have a pot to piss in or a window to throw it out of.

I think that it really all just boils down to each individual and what they want outta life. Examine your personality and what truly makes you happy and try to find something that is a good fit for you career wise. 

This trade has done me well. Though it has its ups and downs I am happy I made the decision to pursue this as a career.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

No. There's waaaay too much out there now. 

I would learn programming if I was 20. 

None of the kids anywhere in my huge extended family do construction.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

I knew early on that I wanted to do something trade related. I couldn't be happier. For my kids, they can do whatever they are happy doing.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I wouldn't consider myself an old timer but I've been at it for 12 years and I'm only 28. It's a living, sometimes it's hard, sometimes it's not. I've worked retail and office jobs when I was in high school, I hated it, I like working with my hands and outside. Only downside, no reliable source of a bathroom ...


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

OP... You are obviously a bright guy (your writing skills, etc) and think a lot about things. Way more than most people. If I were you, I would (as quickly as possible) get a masters license, or a contractors license and start using your brains to make money! Phac all that 'I wanna find a good job, with a good employer shiot!' If you were my son, I would spank you (figuratively) and kick your a$$ out into the world where you could easily be a king! 

The thing that you are missing is the confidence to go with your brains!! Wake up!! The world is FULL of idiots begging to be parted from their money!!! 

Get the qualifying credentials, and start busting some a$$!! 

The time is now!!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

I would try something where you don't have to use your back so much,and hey,if it don't work out you can always go back to plumbing,it will always be there,i promise.good luck.:thumbup:


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

What's your purpose in life? 
- Want to make a lot of money - get into and be good at sales. Problem is, no matter how much money you make, it will never be enough money. 
- Want to help people - work for a non-profit or become a teacher, policeman or firefighter. Problem is you will make minimal money to start out.
- Want job security so you can retire at a decent age - go for a state or federal gov't job, or maybe the military, and retire with lifetime benefits after 30 years. Problem is you will be frustrated with bureaucratic bs throughout your career. 

Keep in mind your job is a job, which means work in exchange for money, but your job is not your life. When people ask what you do, if you can speak for hours about anything but your job, then you probably have a fulfilled life.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Cajunhiker said:


> What's your purpose in life?
> 
> 
> Keep in mind your job is a job, which means work in exchange for money, but your job is not your life. When people ask what you do, if you can speak for hours about anything but your job, then you probably have a fulfilled life.


When you run a business, and you make that choice, you are doomed to failure. Business requires sacrifices. Trying to keep balance is a real challenge.
There is life away from the grind, but the business is a family member, like it or not.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I started plumbing in 76 and have an additional trade under my belt to boot do I qualify? 
You're 23, I didn't catch if you have a family or not, nor have I read your intro. But if you were my son I'd say get an education, a bachelors minimum and if still not happy lets talk plumbing seriously. Why an education? Because then you have a choice! Without an education your choices are limited and you will always wonder "what if". 
I have a daughter with a Masters and another daughter a senior in college with plans on a Masters. Your education along with plumbing experience offers huge opportunity's. But you may end up in a whole different direction. And please, don't dare say at 23 you're too old to further your education. I'm 56, and at that age yes I'm too old to think about anything short of rolling my business up and putting my feet up. Good luck in your life my young friend.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Plumbing been very very good too me


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*another benefit from plumbing*



nhmaster3015 said:


> Plumbing been very very good too me


 
Even though I am just a hack, that goes around hitting Icon valves,,,

 I seem to be making a lot more money than many of the folks I graduated high school with ...:yes: I never brag or speak about it but I can clearly see ..

I have also noticed over time another benefit from plumbing, I get a lot more physical excersize that many of my "old freinds" are not getting .. most of them have desk jobs and just go home and sit...... 

Most of my old male buddies look like elderly grandfathers now and are quickly breaking down and falling apart...:yes:
I dont even want to tell you how hagged out the females I once tried to get a date with now look :laughing::laughing:

going back to high school re-unions can be shocking


Being a plumber, if you take care of yourself, eat right, excersize and stay off the booze,..... 
odds are you will probably outlive most of the jerks you knew in high school?? 

So Is that considered a benefit???


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

The trade opens so many doors. You can stay a plumber or you can add HVAC to your resume. You can add gas piping, med piping, backflow prevention etc. You can go to work for a big company or a small company. You can be come a foreman or supervisor. You can get a masters degree or a bachelors. You can teach plumbing and or HVAC, be a manufacturers rep or salesman; countless educational opportunities and certifications. It can be a lifelong persuit.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well let's see I started in this field when I was 17 and now I am 43 years young. I knew I want to become a Master plumber by the time I repaired my first piece of pipe. The trade it self is not for the weak minded and a person who complains about not being recognized . The recognition comes when you see your children head off to college. No ! My boys I would not want them to do what I do for living! Not because it is plumbing ! But because I worked hard all my years to make sure they get a higher education then I did. So there are more opportunities out in the world for them. I have more Master plumber licenses and certifications then I know what to with them ! Lol and achieving all of them felt like graduating college over and over again, BUT !! There is always a But !!! All my achievements would be worthless unless my boys weren't able to go to college !!! So in a nut shell about being plumber !
Two words ! Work hard....


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Why college? Do you think they will be more successful or make more money? Do you really want to saddle them with thousands of dollars in college loans that they will be years paying off. What makes you think your plumbing masters license is any less valuable than a masters degree? What's wrong with busting your azz and working hard? Do you believe that you don't have to work hard if you have a college degree? It's thinking like yours that has decimated the trades. While I commend you for wanting your sons to be successful your insistence that a college degree is the only answer is short sighted at best. Please, do yourself and your sons a favor and go here and read. 

Www.profoundlydisconnected.com
Www.mikerowefoundation.com


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I like the theory of if you love your job you will never work a day in your life. I enjoy plumbing most days and don't know that I would want to do another job. I know generally speaking you make more money with your mind then with your hands but if college is not for you than a trade probably is. Whatever you do find something you enjoy and give your best. Doesn't mean you have to be the best but be your best and try to be better than you were the day before.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

dclarke said:


> I like the theory of if you love your job you will never work a day in your life. I enjoy plumbing most days and don't know that I would want to do another job. I know generally speaking you make more money with your mind then with your hands but if college is not for you than a trade probably is. Whatever you do find something you enjoy and give your best. Doesn't mean you have to be the best but be your best and try to be better than you were the day before.


A couple of things. "if you love your job" sounds nice and unfortunately that thought has been circulating for years now. "do what you love" It would be nice if everyone could do what they love but most folks either lack the talent, skill or perseverance to be successful at what they love. Better advice would be to do what you are capable of doing. Its a myth also that you make more money with your mind. Some do, most don't and a college degree makes little difference there anymore. We are still sending kids off to tow and four year schools with no long term goals or goals that are not achievable. My son in law has a masters degree in entomology (bugs) He tried numerous times to get a job in his field and the only thing available was teaching science which he didn't want to do so he's working at a small company refurbishing and reselling small electronics at fourteen bucks an hour :blink:

www.profoundlydisconnected.com Mike does a better job of explaining why college or doing what you love is generally not great advice.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

If I was doing what I loved ......., well I guess I will have to stick with what I'm very good at which is managing projects,employees and customers . Plumbing isn't rocket science , that being said if you want to be at the top of your field you will need to learn the science behind plumbing. Not just how to glue pipe and crimp pex . A nice mixture of large remodel and new commercial work with service work thrown in usually makes the best plumbers. If you go into this thinking your going to love your job every day then you should probably think about another career, I'm sure a very very select few love their jobs . I have 2 master license and numerous other license in different states , I make a very good living. You can easily double what a great plumber in the field makes if you are at the top of your game . This will require years of sacrifice, possibly time away from the things you love( family) and putting up with *******s along the way. If you're willing to put the time in and learn everything you can the plumbing trade can be very rewarding.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Why college? Do you think they will be more successful or make more money? Do you really want to saddle them with thousands of dollars in college loans that they will be years paying off. What makes you think your plumbing masters license is any less valuable than a masters degree? What's wrong with busting your azz and working hard? Do you believe that you don't have to work hard if you have a college degree? It's thinking like yours that has decimated the trades. While I commend you for wanting your sons to be successful your insistence that a college degree is the only answer is short sighted at best. Please, do yourself and your sons a favor and go here and read. Www.profoundlydisconnected.com Www.mikerowefoundation.com


Listen first of all I would never under value my MANY Master Plumber license I have in any way 
It was not my trade that is sending my sons to college it was my hard work ! As for saddling them with loans is none of your [email protected]"$king business !!! All I know by the time you are 23 years old like he said he was ,you should be on a solid path in your career. I don't need to go to some website and read something that is black or white !!! And "nhmaster3015" you can visited and read a thousand website about what you think is life !!!! You won't learn crap!!! Unless you experience to the fullest !!And to add ! Not everyone in our fine trade ever reach the top. In closing what I was saying EDUCATION , I believe is the best course ! But what ever he does he won't be successful without hard work !!! As for trying to call me out !!! Hmmmm , a war of words is not a good idea to start with me. Just ask Jnosh !! Oh that's right ! He doesn't come he any more
Lmao


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Calling you out :laughing: What the hell's the matter with you? If I was calling you out I'd have been a whole lot less tactful :laughing:
With 160 odd posts here I'm not too awfully worried about anything you are going to throw my way :laughing: But you are certainly welcome to give it a shot :laughing:

There are plenty of medications you can take to calm yourself down and help you focus :laughing:

I think you are grossly undervaluing your own education. Your licenses have the same if not more rigor to attain than most masters degrees do. Certainly more hours. (unless you live in California lol) Don't you realize that all those years in the trade, all the techniques and procedures that you are expert at are in no way different than those skills and trades practiced by doctors and lawyers. Does the trade require getting dirty? Sure it does and so do some of those jobs that require a masters or bachelors degree. Please understand that your MASTERS plumbing license means the exact same thing that a masters in anything does and better yet, YOU GOT PAID WHILE YOU WERE ON YOUR WAY TO EARNING IT! while college degrees require you to pay them. I currently hold a masters license and two bachelors. None of them mean as much or have been as beneficial to my life and career as my plumbing licenses do. Sadly, many plumbers seem too think that they are not as smart as the college boys are and that perception has led to where the trade is now. The average age of plumbers nationwide is about 62 years old and young folks aren't entering because of those wrong perceptions. I would never disparage anyone for wanting better for their kids but what you do is a needed and highly valued profession and there is no way in hell that your education and skills is any less valuable than some college boys is. I'm not trying to convince you to not send your boys to college. If that's where their destinies lie then that is where they belong but you are doing them no favors by pushing them there.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow !!! Checking up on how many post I've put on here. That sounds like someone who is a worried ! Lol I guess you have know idea about parenting. I won't even ask if you have kids because it known of my business. So it's all fun and games until someone question a man on how he raises his kids. And not that I have to tell you ! My oldest already has his journeyman card ! But I as a father I want the very best for my kids. So if they become a white collar worker or a blue collar worker they will know what it is to work hard in any field they are in!!! Sounds like you wanted to go to college but didn't ! Maybe you should go talk to your shrink about your Daddy issues !!! Lol I will say it again Education is the first road you give your kids!!!! But everyone raises their children different. You turn.... Dum azzzzzzz Lol 
As for medication I should take !!!! Give me a beer and good hockey game and I'm good !!! 
I would love to have this conversation in person.
I would buy the beers !!!!!


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

So you do have two degrees, so you went down that road and maybe you weren't successful or didn't work hard enough at it. That's you!!!! Can I ask how long you been a Master Plumber ? Or how many apprentices you turned into journeyman and then into Master Plumber. And as for my skills being as skillful as a doctor ! The only type of doctor I would be is a gynecologist !! 
Lol


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Plumber71 said:


> Wow !!! Checking up on how many post I've put on here. That sounds like someone who is a worried ! Lol I guess you have know idea about parenting. I won't even ask if you have kids because it known of my business. So it's all fun and games until someone question a man on how he raises his kids. And not that I have to tell you ! My oldest already has his journeyman card ! But I as a father I want the very best for my kids. So if they become a white collar worker or a blue collar worker they will know what it is to work hard in any field they are in!!! Sounds like you wanted to go to college but didn't ! Maybe you should go talk to your shrink about your Daddy issues !!! Lol I will say it again Education is the first road you give your kids!!!! But everyone raises their children different. You turn.... Dum azzzzzzz Lol
> As for medication I should take !!!! Give me a beer and good hockey game and I'm good !!!
> I would love to have this conversation in person.
> I would buy the beers !!!!!


Your post count is under your name :yes:
I have eight kids, all fairly successful, three boys in the trades.
Didn't you read my post? I did go to college. Have three degrees. Still going to college at 59. Getting the PHD as we speak. If you want the full bio you can find bits and pieces of it here on other threads.
Agreed, education is the 1st road.....keep all the exits and ramps open though :thumbsup:
I think we are on the same page, just got there different ways.

Go Rangers!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Plumber71 said:


> So you do have two degrees, so you went down that road and maybe you weren't successful or didn't work hard enough at it. That's you!!!! Can I ask how long you been a Master Plumber ? Or how many apprentices you turned into journeyman and then into Master Plumber. And as for my skills being as skillful as a doctor ! The only type of doctor I would be is a gynecologist !!
> Lol


Oh my, now you make me play remember when :laughing:

Got my two bachelors right out of high school. One in business and the other in computer programming. Early 70's The business degree has been very helpful over the years, the computer one not so much but I did give it a brief try. Got a masters in education four years ago and now I'm doing the PHD thing, also in education. I have been a master plumber since 1978 so....36 years....crap I'm getting old 
The next one is tough because over the years I have hired and fired so many that its hard to keep track of them all but if my memory serves, I have led six or seven to their journeyman's licences and I'm pretty sure all of them have since gone on to the masters. 
Me, anything but a gynecologist. They generally only see stuff that has problems :yes:


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

I would only examine patients up to 40 years of age !!!! Lol


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd say if your boys want to go to school I'd encourage it and back them. If they keep their grades up it doesn't have to be that expensive depending on what's available where they choose to attend. 
College isn't for every one though, they just need to know you back them either way, or whatever field they choose. 
But like NH, plumbing has been good for me, I just wish I could have started on my own sooner. The field is wide open.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Plumbing has given us everything we have. Plumbing has given me the opportunity to experience life in a way that few get to experience.But it isn't so much the plumbing trade that has made our lives. There is a movie and in it there is a couple of lines about living in a town and the reply it isn't the town it is the people in the town.

I have had fantastic opportunities with the people I have met and offered their services to mentor me.They have taught me to look forward and upward. Way to many people look forward while looking downward. These same people taught me to not allow the pain of the past keep me from my potential of tomorrow. Meaning to step out of your yesterday to step into today.

As much as I received I still wanted better for my son and daughters. They have. All 3 have degrees and masters. All 3 work in jobs where they serve and help people. All 3 have made outstanding deisions for how young they are and also are much farther ahead in life than my wife and I were at their ages.

However I must say the plumbing profession has made me perfectly imperfect and I am OK with that. 

There is a lot of reasons to be unhappy with what any person does. What we forget is we need explosive joyfulness in our lives. Do nopt settle for happy. Happy is fleeting and will fade away where joy lasts a lifetime. Happy is I have a new car and in a few weeks the new car is just part of life. Family and friends and living a life of gratitude while serving spreads the action of joy through you to others.There is nothing that can beat this.

Best wishes to a successful joyful life. May you be blessed like many of us have been blessed with family and the love of a profession.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Why college? Do you think they will be more successful or make more money? Do you really want to saddle them with thousands of dollars in college loans that they will be years paying off. What makes you think your plumbing masters license is any less valuable than a masters degree? What's wrong with busting your azz and working hard? Do you believe that you don't have to work hard if you have a college degree? It's thinking like yours that has decimated the trades. While I commend you for wanting your sons to be successful your insistence that a college degree is the only answer is short sighted at best. Please, do yourself and your sons a favor and go here and read.
> 
> Www.profoundlydisconnected.com
> Www.mikerowefoundation.com


My sentiments exactly, NH.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

dclarke said:


> I like the theory of if you love your job you will never work a day in your life. I enjoy plumbing most days and don't know that I would want to do another job. I know generally speaking you make more money with your mind then with your hands but if college is not for you than a trade probably is. Whatever you do find something you enjoy and give your best. Doesn't mean you have to be the best but be your best and try to be better than you were the day before.


 This is GREAT advice !! After 34 yrs in this it still excites me ! You don't have to be a multi millionaire , but you do have to enjoy your life !


----------



## pipefighter (Sep 26, 2009)

Plumbing is a good trade, and with all the kids going into computers and such, there will be a need for good plumbers in the future. It's one trade that will never be computerized, out sourced to China, or downsized due to lack of need.


----------



## joecypress (Jun 16, 2009)

I believe that you have to enjoy what you do to be successful at it. If you find yourself not looking forward to getting up and going to work in the morning you may need to make a change. I hate doing new construction plumbing. Hated getting up and going to a new construction job. I love doing service work. A new adventure every couple hours. I've been plumbing 33 years and have always made a good living. Very rarely did I not get a full week. I have generally always put in a 55 to 65 hour week. My only son is getting ready to head off to college. He will not be a plumber. Not the getting his hands dirty kind of guy. 
Good luck.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Plumbing has given us everything we have. Plumbing has given me the opportunity to experience life in a way that few get to experience.But it isn't so much the plumbing trade that has made our lives. There is a movie and in it there is a couple of lines about living in a town and the reply it isn't the town it is the people in the town. I have had fantastic opportunities with the people I have met and offered their services to mentor me.They have taught me to look forward and upward. Way to many people look forward while looking downward. These same people taught me to not allow the pain of the past keep me from my potential of tomorrow. Meaning to step out of your yesterday to step into today. As much as I received I still wanted better for my son and daughters. They have. All 3 have degrees and masters. All 3 work in jobs where they serve and help people. All 3 have made outstanding deisions for how young they are and also are much farther ahead in life than my wife and I were at their ages. However I must say the plumbing profession has made me perfectly imperfect and I am OK with that. There is a lot of reasons to be unhappy with what any person does. What we forget is we need explosive joyfulness in our lives. Do nopt settle for happy. Happy is fleeting and will fade away where joy lasts a lifetime. Happy is I have a new car and in a few weeks the new car is just part of life. Family and friends and living a life of gratitude while serving spreads the action of joy through you to others.There is nothing that can beat this. Best wishes to a successful joyful life. May you be blessed like many of us have been blessed with family and the love of a profession.


The attitude of gratitude. Right with you brother. Been working on an attitude of gratitude for a short while and what a blessing it has been for my family and myself. It's easy to have gratitude when things are going our way. Learning to have gratitude when they don't go our way is the challenge and one of the keys to true joy in life.


----------



## saskplumber (Oct 11, 2013)

If I'm misunderstanding any of your post I do apologize but........I think your over analyzing the situation.Your what 23?I'm a 1st year @ 40!! You seem like a intelligent fellow,why not pursue the plumbing by day and attend night school/correspondence/e-learning in the evenings.You'll have a steady paycheck and hours towards your apprenticeship for the daytime gig and educating yourself at night so If you want to change the career you'll be prepared.If I was your age I would do the trade and get a business/project management degree/diploma.Your young,just don't waste time at a job you despise.I wasted over 14 yrs working in fast food.............gawd what a waste of time that was:cursing: You'll be fine.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

*My Opinion*

You'll find out if you're right for the trade fairly quickly because you'll show up for work early and the stampede will be long gone when you go out the door at quitting time. The boss will treat you right because he knows you know what it takes to get the job done and not have to go back to fix a screw up. You won't be afraid of losing your job because you and the boss know you can find another pretty quick if required. A good tradesman is darn hard to find and a true tradesman that likes his job is near impossible to find. :thumbsup:


----------

